# rester un instant - emploi absolu



## simenon

Bonjour à tous,
je ne suis pas certaine d'avoir bien compris l'emploi du verbe "rester" dans le morceau qui suit:

" C'était trop bête! Il n'allait tout de même pas [...] se laisser emporter par son imagination. Il resta un instant. Il aurait dû être romancier, a cause de ce monde d'images qui surgissaient en lui, à l'improviste, avec le relief, l'intensité dramatique de la vie."

Quel est le sens de "rester" ici? Cela signifie qu'il s'arrête à réfléchir? Qu'il s'arrête, au sens que pour un instant il interrompt sa pensée pour penser à une autre chose (quil aurait dû être romancier)? J'ai cherché dans les dictionnaire, mais je n'ai pa pu trouver cette nuance du verbe.
Pour donner un peu de contexte, l'homme se trouve dans un théâtre et il réfléchit sur ce que un ami lui a dit sur sa femme (qui est elle aussi dans le théâtre). Avant on nous a dit qu'il a décidé de s'en aller à l'entracte. 
Merci


----------



## Philippides

A priori, d'après ce contexte, c'est simplement qu'il est resté dans le théâtre, il n'est pas parti tout de suite.


----------



## JClaudeK

Entièrement d'accord avec Philippides.
Il n'est pas parti à l’entracte, contrairement à ce qu'il avait prévu de faire.


simenon said:


> Cela signifie qu'il s'arrête à réfléchir? Qu'il s'arrête, au sens que pour un instant il interrompt sa pensée pour penser à une autre chose?


Au contraire: Il reste pour réfléchir à ce qui a été dit sur sa femme.


----------



## simenon

AH, merci. Mais on ne dit pas que l'entracte est commencé! Au contraire tout de suite après on dit que un homme sur la scène embrasse une femme, donc le spectacle continu. Il est vrai qu'il pourrait être recommencé mais il me semble bizarre qu'on ne nous dise rien. On nous a dit: "à l'entracte il partirait", puis il continue à penser, il regarde la femme dans la loge, il se dit qu'il ne fallait pas se laisser emporter par l'imagination... Puis il y a notre phrase, et après ses réflexions poursuivent, et peu après on fait allusion à ce qui se passe sur la scène. Puis le rideau tombe et se relève, les gens applaudissent (et je crois que c'est l'entracte car il se dit que "il valati mieux partir, décidément").
En plus, si le sens est qu'il reste pendant l'entract, pourquoi précise-t-on "un instant"?


----------



## JClaudeK

JClaudeK said:


> Il n'est pas parti à l’entracte, contrairement à ce qu'il avait prévu de faire.


Cette interprétation (personnelle) va peut-être trop loin. (Je n'ai plus le livre à porté de main ).
En tout cas, l'interprétation _"Cela signifie qu'il s'arrête à réfléchir?" _me semble  exclue.


----------



## simenon

Merci JClaude. Et est-ce que cela pourrait signifier "il resta un instant immobile"?

p.s. le livre est un autre, il s'agit, j'avais oublié de le dire, de "Sueur froids" de Boileau-Narçejac. (Mais je vais bientôt revenir sur celui de Simenon)


----------



## JClaudeK

> rester
> ♦ _Absol._ [P. oppos. à _partir, s'en aller_] *Prolonger la durée de sa présence.* _Il ne sait jamais ce qu'il doit faire, s'il doit s'en aller ou rester, être ici ou ailleurs!
> RESTER : Définition de RESTER_


Je ne connais que cette acception de "rester" _(absolu)_.


----------



## simenon

Oui, merci, JClaude. Moi aussi je l'avais trouvé dans le trésor. Mais je n'arrive pas à la faire rentrer parfaitement dans le contexte


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je suggère un latinisme, trop rare pour que le TLF_i _le mentionne dans les usages littéraires.


> *Étymologie et Histoire A. 1.* 1174-76 « s'arrêter » (Guernes de Pont-Ste-Maxence, _St Thomas_, éd. E. Walberg, 5507); 1861 _rester en route_ (Augier, _Effrontés_, p. 355); *2. a) *_ca_ 1180 « demeurer au même endroit » (Marie de France, _Fables_, éd. K. Warnke, 18, 5); [...] Emprunté au latin _restare_ « s'arrêter, rester », « persister », « être de reste ».


Il faudrait donc lire : _il s'arrêta un instant._

Latinisme, entendons-nous : ce serait un latinisme pour nous, mais pas forcément pour des auteurs des générations qui nous ont précédés. Je pense que cela tient à peu de choses.


----------



## simenon

Merci Logos, 
moi aussi je pensais à ce sens-là. Ce qui m'étonne est l'absence de cette nuance dans le trésor (qui d'habitude donne les formes vieillies). Il est vrai aussi que dans le contexte ce sens aussi est un peu bizarre car il est déjà immobile, assis sur son fauteile au théatre.


----------



## SergueiL

En français standard, cette phrase ne peut en effet que signifier : *Il prolongea la durée de sa présence (il ne partit pas tout de suite)*. Ce qui ne semble pas coller avec le contexte.

Deux hypothèses : 
1. une coquille, l'adjectif a sauté (immobile, perplexe, indécis, etc.) 
2. un belgicisme


----------



## simenon

Bonjour SergueiL et merci. Vous parlez de belgicisme, est-ce que pour le belges ce mot peut avoir une nuance diférente?


----------



## Logospreference-1

simenon said:


> [...] Quel est le sens de "rester" ici? Cela signifie qu'il s'arrête à réfléchir? Qu'il s'arrête, au sens que pour un instant il interrompt sa pensée pour penser à une autre chose (quil aurait dû être romancier)? [...].


C'est bien ce que j'entendais en proposant de lire _il s'arrêta un instant_. Ce n'est pas _s'arrêter_ au sens spatial, et même pas au sens temporel, sinon indirectement. Il suivait le cours de son imagination, c'est ce qui nous intéresse, et il s'arrête en effet pour réfléchir à cette forme d'imagination, créatrice de détails, qu'on attend plutôt chez des romanciers.


----------



## SergueiL

simenon said:


> Bonjour SergueiL et merci. Vous parlez de belgicisme, est-ce que pour le belges ce mot peut avoir une nuance diférente?


J'ai supposé qu'il s'agissait d'un autre extrait de Georges Simenon, auteur belge, donc qu'il pouvait s'agir d'un régionalisme (pour signifier par exemple "il s'arrêta" comme le suggère Logospreference-1). Je n'y crois pas beaucoup mais peut-être qu'un sujet du roi des Belges pourrait confirmer ou infirmer cette supposition.


----------



## simenon

Merci. Les auteurs en réalité ne sont pas belges. Mais ne pourraient-ils pas avoir employé un belgicisme?


----------



## SergueiL

Si l'auteur n'est pas belge, laissez tomber cette hypothèse.


----------



## simenon

Dpnc dois-je supposer qu'il s'agit d'une coquille?


----------



## SergueiL

En tout cas, cela vaudrait la peine d'être vérifié.


----------



## simenon

J'ai deux édition, et dans les deux le texte est comme je l'ai cité. Je peux en consulter une troisième


----------



## Logospreference-1

J'aurais dû consulter mon Robert historique (DHLF) plus tôt :


> Le sens temporel de « s'attarder, passer trop de temps », enregistré tard dans les dictionnaires (1870), doit être beaucoup plus ancien régionalement, notamment dans une nuance durative dans la construction _rester à_ et infinitif (1832).


Le DHLF ne parle pas d'un usage absolu avec le sens de _s'attarder_, mais il ne lui ferme pas la porte non plus.


----------



## JClaudeK

Et en quoi consisterait la différence entre "rester" _(Prolonger la durée de sa présence.) _et "s'attarder" ?
Je ne saisis pas bien la nuance ....
Dans les deux cas, il faudrait à mon avis une suite à la phrase pour donner le sens _"il s'arrête pour réfléchir à cette forme d'imagination"_, non ?


----------



## Reynald

Je suis aussi perplexe que les autres intervenants. Peut-être une coquille comme le suggère SergueiL : Il n'allait tout de même pas [...] se laisser emporter par son imagination. Il rés*is*ta.

Ou bien l'opposition _se laisser emporter / rester._

Aucune certitude.


----------

